# Настройшик баяна



## mikhailt (14 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего настройщика баяна в Москве.


----------



## liggero (8 Апр 2017)

mikhailt писал:


> Здравствуйте!
> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего настройщика баяна в Москве.


в ютубе можно найти.


----------



## yanchuk-99 (8 Апр 2017)

в ютубе настройщика? В первые вижу такой бред...


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Апр 2017)

yanchuk-99 писал:


> в ютубе настройщика? В первые вижу такой бред...


А вы поищите. Очень много мастеров рекламируют свою работу. И даже довольно известные.


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2017)

*yanchuk-99*,

ну так, чиста для примера...


----------



## glory (8 Апр 2017)

..В Москве.. А "мир баяна" и Женя Новиков - в Киеве...


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2017)

*glory*, я ж и не говорю, что Женя в Москве...  Это отзыв на пост про бред...


----------



## glory (9 Апр 2017)

А почему в Москве не начинать поиски мастера от фабрики? Благо, что не одна..


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2017)

*mikhailt*,

Вы б уровень инструмента озвучили... Искать настройщика для "Юпитера" или Скандаля - одно, а для Этюда - совсем другое... Требования и ценник разные


----------



## Gross (9 Апр 2017)

Сюда не обращались?    http://kn-music.ru/


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Апр 2017)

Можно, я вставлю несколько фраз?

Полагаю, автор вопроса (ув. Михаил) не будет возражать.

Михаил- одарённый музыкант, с абсолютнейшим слухом и хорошим образованием. Уровень  его  игры- выпускник музучилища с красным  дипломом и хорошими перспективами.  Его игрой могли бы гордиться   как  минимум  региональные   конкурсы.
 А инструмент,  о котором речь- это простой  старинный "Рубин", без индекса,  1974 года. Этот баян дорог ув. Михаилу как память об учёбе. 
Я занимался этим "Рубином". Я  искренне хотел подогнать пожилой советский баян под уровень отличного современного  баяниста. Было полное ТО с перезаливкой, кремповкой, всеми делами. И с попыткой настройки хотя бы на уровне любителя. У меня- не получилось. Инструмент остался на ступеньке "Вот кто-то с горочки спустился". То ли у меня не хватило умения и опыта, то ли мой подход был "Какой баян- такой и подход". Это всё останется на моей совести).
  Так что ув. Михаил вроде стал рассматривать баяны,  более современные, которые соответствуют его высокому уровню. А объявление про настройщика так и осталось. 

  А в баянах я, с высокой ежели колокольни,- просто чинильщик и ремонтёр.    Истинных мастеров с большой буквы "М" этот "Рубин" может ещё и дождётся...


----------



## avm (9 Апр 2017)

Мастер не волшебник. "Рубин" как не колдуй, "Юпитером" не заиграет))


----------



## mikhailt (10 Апр 2017)

Задавая вопрос, я надеялся, что кто-нибудь сможет порекомендовать настройщика на основе своего положительного опыта.
По существу вопроса: 
1. В Юпитер я не обращался, подумал, что нести туда Рубин - как-то странно.
2. Звонил в Московское представительство "Тульская гармонь". Они берутся за настройку и ремонт в том числе и Кировских баянов. Система такая: Вы привозите им баян по адресу в Москве, они отправляют его на фабрику в Тулу, далее мастер связывается с Вами; после ремонта баян доставляют обратно в Москву. 
3. В итоге я обратился в kn-music, где баян и был окончательно отремонтирован и настроен. За что им Большое Спасибо! 

Всем спасибо за ответы.


----------

